# hit by myself



## josshua13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello, The thing is when I shoot with soft tubes sometimes the ammo is not leaving the pounch to hit in the target, in fact, comes back and hits me in the body. Like in the arm, back or shoulder, it is painfull and dangerous i think.
But this never happen when i have used heavy tubes. It let me thinking, may be was turning to much the pounch. Can somebody help with that?

Thank all :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What you are experiencing is often called Return To Sender shot, or RTS. I do not believe there is a clear consensus about what causes this. There are a number of possibilities.

1. As you suggest, sometimes twisting the pouch can interfere with a smooth release of the ammo by the pouch.

2. If you have a hole in the center of your pouch, as it seems in your avatar, it is possible that the ammo is getting caught by that hole and not released properly.

3. A more likely cause is a very strong flip. Then the pouch captures the ammo, as is done with a true sling, and centrifugal force keeps the ammo in the pouch until you finish your flip. By then the pouch has rotated so that the ammo is stretching the bands away from you; then the bands and pouch snap back toward you, shooting you with your own ammo.

A good thing to do is to wear a face shield and some loose clothing to protect yourself, and then video yourself shooting a long string of shots. Hopefully you will capture an RTS shot on video and that should help you see what is going. on.

If you figure it out, be sure to let us know.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

josshua13 said:


> Hello, The thing is when I shoot with soft tubes sometimes the ammo is not leaving the pounch to hit in the target, in fact, comes back and hits me in the body. Like in the arm, back or shoulder, it is painfull and dangerous i think.
> But this never happen when i have used heavy tubes. It let me thinking, may be was turning to much the pounch. Can somebody help with that?
> 
> Thank all :wave:
> ...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

What usually happens is people don't hold the ammo in the pouch right... what I mean is, if you hold the ammo itself, not in front of it, it will release much cleaner.

Imagine a clock face as a ball of ammo... you need to pinch and hold the ammo in the pouch at 1:00 on top and 5:00 on bottom... just on the other side of center in other words. Any more than that, you take a chance on trapping the ball in the pouch... and if you twist, tweek and all that other stuff as well.. you're just setting yourself up for RTS.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

be careful not to twist the pouch and definetly wear eye protection if this is a problem for you.


----------

